# Gulf Coast Council 2011 EXPO - San Antonio May 6/7th!!



## Bowfin47 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gulf Coast Council 2011 EXPO - San Antonio May 6/7th!! Texas's Best Flyfishing Show!

If you've never been to a Gulf Coast Council EXPO or a any other Federation of Fly Fishers EXPO's or Conclaves, you are in for a real treat! If you have been lucky enough to attend one or more in the past, like last year's GCC EXPO in New Braunfels, then you know why we do this, how much fun it is, and you'll need to plan on attending this show!

This year's headliner will be renown tyer, Bob Popovic's. come an learn from a master tyer!

The EXPO Electronic Registration Form, information of classes, and a link to register at the Crown Plaza on the Riverwalk in San Antonio can be found on our EXPO webpage.

http://www.gulfcoastfff.org/index.php?page=expo-2011

Hotel rooms at the special show rate (about a $40-50/day savings!) are going fast, and April 14th is the final day to get the reduced rate. So make your reservations today!

Yeah, you can bring your significant other and make a real vacation out of this weekend! I am.

Here is the latest issue of the GCC's 23 page newsletter,_The Gulf Streamer_: 
http://www.gulfcoastfff.org/uploads/Newsletters/Gulf_Streamer_1102.pdf

This issue of The Gulf Streamer contains a number of articles written by folks who will be giving some of the nearly 40 programs/talks about our upcoming 2011 GCC EXPO in San Antonio coming up on May 6/7th. It also includes articles on our TWO MAJOR TRIPS: the High Lonesome Ranch in Colorado and Deep Water Cay in the Bahamas, and information on our special Buz Buszek Fly Plate, which contains flies from 22 of the living Buz Buszek Recipients (the 23rd is living in a retirement home). Yes, it even contains flies from all three of Texas's own Buszek recipients, Billy Munn, Judy Lehmberg, and Jimmy Nix! This is the first time in many years that such a Buz Buszek Plate has been made and the very first time one has ever been available at a Council show!

Oh, and ya' don't have to be a member of the GCC to attend.. and you'll want to attend 'cuz, we'll have a great selection of the best tyers in Texas and across the Gulf South, along with a host of certified Master Casting Instructors (MCI's) and Certified Casting Instructors (CCI's) - who'll spend all the time that you want or need to improve your casting - again at no extra charge!

There will also be a bunch of vendors (over twice as many as last year!) and lots of raffles and auctions for cool stuff... including 2 high end trips, fabulous fly plates, kayaks (not the cheap ones!), rods, flies, and a bunch more cool stuff!

You'll come back home a better caster, a better tyer, and have a bunch of great new patterns, and most likely a few "pattern" flies tyed by great tyers who will have tyed those flies just for YOU!

It's going to be great EXPO!

See you there!!

Bowfin47


----------



## Bowfin47 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Make your reservations A.S.A.P or you'll miss the event discount*

The Crown Plaza has said that they will only guarantee the discounted rate until April 14th. So if you'd like to save close to $50/day, you need to go ahead and make your reservation a.s.a.p.!

Please feel free to email me if you have any questions.

Hope to see you there!

Tight lines,

Bowfin47


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

It's only a week away. I'll be there and I hope to see some of you at the Expo. C'mon by and say Hi!. 

Chris


----------



## Bowfin47 (Mar 29, 2011)

*We're gunna' have a great time!*

Chris,

It's going to be a great EXPO!

Catch up with me when I'm tying and I'll tie ya' one of my Re-bar Spoonflies... These things flutter like crazy! Reds can't stay away from 'em!

I'll see you there!

Tight lines,

Bowfin47

PS

There is a very strong rumor that the Classic Atlantic Bream Fly Society will again meet at EXPO... After all, both Pinsel and I will be there! HA!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Kyle, I'll be there Thursday evening to get things off to a good start. 

'til then...


----------

